# Smoking a shoulder on a weber gas grill?



## pduke216 (Jun 25, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has ever smoked a shoulder/butt on a gas grill. Preferably a weber genesis 3 burner front to back with the optional smoke box. A freind at work wants to do one and asked me but I have not used it for that. I know he has done ribs before but never anything like this. He said I should be done in about 8 hours for an 8 pound shoulder/butt RIGHT? I said if you keep it at 225 it will probably take longer. Anyone have any input or suggestions on this one?


----------



## ddave (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I haven't done one yet but will be doing one this weekend on the smoker.  I am sure more experienced members will come along to fill in the blanks but what I can offer is if it is an 8 pound butt it won't be done in 8 hours.  It will be more like 12 but cook times are just an estimate.  You need to cook by temperature of the meat -- about 165 then wrap in foil and cook till 200.

Here is a thread that will take you through the process.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8111

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

there is no way you can guse at the time


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

when in dought start 24 hours early


----------



## fishawn (Jun 25, 2008)

I have done shoulders, brisket, ribs, pretty much anything on/in my Weber 3 burner gas Silver C using the back burner only for heat. I build "smoke bombs" which are aluminum foil cigar shaped units about 12" long and 2-3" thick that I put wood chunks & chips in set them on the back burner for smoke. It eats a bit of fuel, but it has worked for me in the past with good results.


----------



## fishawn (Jun 25, 2008)

Also, make sure your fat drip pan in the bottom of the bbq is fresh. They tend to put out a lot of fat.


----------



## starsfaninco (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep, I would think as long as you can avoid the direct heat (water bowl or some other barrier) and get smoke out of patches, it should work fine.  I've got a 5 burner Vermont Castings (left to right burners), and fired up the far end and put a tri-tip on the other end, came out as good or better than the GOSM could do it.  Just have to avoid the direct heat.  

Oh, and an hour/lb is a pretty aggressive.  I've been getting them done in about 12 hours or longer.  Again though, depends on the meat, temp, and what you consider 'done'.

Good luck and keep us posted.

KE


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is the guide that I use ~
225* 1 1/2 hours per pound to 175* internal temp for sliced
same time and temp til 200* for pulled.
Good Luck!! Happy sammies!!


----------



## deltadude (Jun 25, 2008)

I've done several pork shoulders on weber genesis silver b.

However I use the rotisserie, and I have the side smoke box accessory.
-I first put a rub on the meat, about 12 hours before cooking.

Next I tie the pork shoulder like a roast with butcher string.

one last step before cooking I inject with apple juice and rub mixture.  I pat the meat dry with paper towels, then re-apply more dry rub.

I use a drip pan and either the front or back burner, I can't rem. which, experiment one of them won't heat the weber as high as the other, keep temp low 220-230.  If you have a problem keeping temp low, you might tray a water pan, I never had to though.

after about 2 hours cooking every hour I mop or spray with mop juice.

When a good bark / crust has formed about 2/3 thru cooking, I mop one more time and seal meat in aluminum foil, with meat thermometer sticking out, and continue to cook  on the rotisserie.

about 170-180 I take off the weber.
You don't need the smoke box accessory, use soaked wood in alum. foil.  If no rotisserie, rotate meat each hour when mopping.

I have since been using the weber kettle more, and smoked a few butts.  However I just bought the Masterbuilt electric smokehouse, I'm can't wait to do a couple of butts, no more fiddling with vents and tweaking to get the heat and smoke right, if I'm lucky I might even get some sleep.


----------

